# Exhaust size 1964 GTO



## gtodave1964 (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone Know the original exhaust size for a 1964 GTO?


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, the headpipes were 2 1/4" and the tailpipes were 2". Many are using the HO cast iron manifolds made to accept 2 1/2" headpipes and use 2 1/4" tailpipes.


----------

